# June 15th US Tax Filing Deadline for Expats



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

Officially, the US tax filing deadline for American expats is June 15, 2022. The IRS grants expats an automatic two-month extension to file US taxes and is quite different than the typical April 15th tax deadline for Americans living in the US.

However, if you know you’re not going to be able to meet this summer deadline, don’t panic! You can request an extension, which would allow you to hold off with filing until October 15th. 

Luckily, MyExpatTaxes can help you file for an extension quickly and for free! Simply set up your account and select the “File Your Extension” option. Then, you’ll be led to fill out some basic information, you’ll give your consent for us to file your extension for you, and we’ll take care of the rest!


----------

